# LN2.1



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the next step with my crutch starship. It's made with Baltic Birch Ply. I think I'm going to also make some kits that are unfinished and have minimal shaping.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Holy leapin' lizzards Matt, you've done it again. Those will sell and why? Because they are graceful and useful hard hitting holy eclesiastic elastic magnums.

Now watch out..a word of caution. My finger hole slingshot (see avatar) was shot down by the smelly samurai for being ugly... I hope he doesn't slice your candle off. I got the finger hole idea from Bill Hays and another poster, name long forgotten. It sure helps stabilize things, mentally and physically. How much you asking for these wham bams that will do a dam dam on a tomato soup can?

Really, all chiding aside, you really did do it proud Matt. Those are slick city. You are without doubt one of the fav originators of things on this and other forums. Those crutchshots are hunting arms. Would you consider an arrow version? Really, with all the power these have you ought to...use the simple A+ type release tool. Talk about sling bows...wow... a very long arrow like a spear gun lance would be deadly momentum on game.

I really like that pistol grip hand piece. I don't have any crutches but will seek the flea market soon...you really got me going here. If not crutches I can get Al tubing and I have, tah dah, a tubing bender.

The adjustable length attained by using a crutch however can't be beat...a dial in power adjustment.

We want more videos, Matt!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Dang! I am in. I've been looking for a frame that I can use to launch golf balls. Will you be selling through your Etsy page?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I edited the above a few times, refresh the page Matt....again, hats off to your invention. If making kits, if they don't come with the crutch, are all crutches the same tube diameter to mate tightly with your plywood fittings or would you just make a center punch dent to drill them one's self?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38207-cool-rifle-looking-retractable-aluminum-starship/


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

yes, I remember seeing the overpriced crutchshot the man who's name can't be mentioned made...

Hey, c'mon fellas, I got no orders for my bolt shot I posted!!!! Pitch in and make me rich so I can buy my Beemer to haul away the loot.

OK OK, I'll lower the price. This week only, $55 including the mini bolt shot also pictured. I'll even throw in a set of used underwear elastic bands and a mint julep.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38207-cool-rifle-looking-retractable-aluminum-starship/


I miss that guy, always knew what not to say because of him.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

saw matt shooting one of these at the `georgia slingshot shoot` last Saturday . he can shoot it like a rifle .

real distance and power . nice craftsman ship , it`s heavy artillery ------------


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG that's so awesome, great job again!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Coooool. :read:


----------

